# Компьютерные технологии > Игры (games) > Action & Arcade >  Anomaly: Warzone Earth

## Alexkonrad

*Anomaly: Warzone Earth*

Жанр: Strategy (Real-time) / Arcade / 3D / Top-down 
Язык интерфейса: *Русский*, Английский, Multi7 
*Таблетка: Вшита (RELOADED.v 1.0u3)* 
Системные требования: 
Операционная система: XP, Vista, 7 
Процессор: Pentium 4 - 2,4 ГГц или Athlon 64 +2800 
Оперативной памяти: 1024 Мб 
Свободного места на жестком диске: *466 Мб* 
Взято с : mypocket.ucoz.ru




Геймплей (YouTube)


*Описание.* От себя - игра полностью заточена под Тач скрин. 
Anomaly: Warzone Earth — необычная смесь экшена и стратегии, помноженная на обратную формулу игр типа «защита башен». В этой игре перед вами стоит задача спасения Земли от инопланетной атаки. Захватчики уже оккупировали крупнейшие города мира, построив огромные турели и разрушая всё на своем пути. На вас лежит ответственность за управление вооруженным отрядом, с которым вы пройдете через такие города, как Багдад и Токио, пытаясь грамотно спланировать пути наступления и выбирая нужные типы войск, чтобы разрушить укрепления врага. 

Объем: 432 МБ
Ссылка [Турбобит]

----------


## Svetikamato

Игре уже 2 года. Но для меня она до сих пор одна из лучших.
Не плохая графика, а главное интересный сюжет.
А мрачная атмосфера, а звуковое сопровождение, всё куллл.
Да и ешё в игре есть такой прикол, на экране нет не полосы здоровья не сколько у вас патронов в обойме или в за пазухой всё это приходится считать самим как и лечится в Принсипи. твёрдая 5 от меня 
А как вам игра?

----------

